# Sky modem/router



## bit4bit

I'm in UK, and just moved house. The internet is now provided for by sky, as part of a package with the TV, and they supplied us with a modem/router all in one unit. I just got a PCI wireless card, and installed it, but when I scan for networks, the sky network has a very weak signal. I tried to connect anyway, and entered the WEP key, and it is now set on "automatic" (Which is what I want), but won't connect. I suspect this is because of the weak signal (Even though it has allowed me to enter, and have verified, the WEP key (So some data must have been sent right? however small that may be)

Anyway, I still have a Belkin wireless N router that I was using in my old house, which has a much better wireless range. However, it doesn't have a modem. Now what I'm wondering, is if I can use the modem from the Sky router/modem unit, with the Belkin router. (The damn Sky unit doesn't even have an antenna.)

My wireless card is 108Mbps TP-Link (I can give model if needed), and the Belkin router is this. 

I also thought whether it was worth getting a cheap standalone modem, hooking it up with the Belkin and scrapping the Sky unit, but I'm pretty bad with networks and stuff, and I'm not sure if it has to be a Sky modem?

Can anyone help?


----------



## jdbennet

i think you can run a crossover cable from the ethernet port on the sky router and plug that into the WAN port on the belkin router

but i am not sure about this


----------



## sg1

bit4bit said:


> I'm in UK, and just moved house. The internet is now provided for by sky, as part of a package with the TV, and they supplied us with a modem/router all in one unit. I just got a PCI wireless card, and installed it, but when I scan for networks, the sky network has a very weak signal. I tried to connect anyway, and entered the WEP key, and it is now set on "automatic" (Which is what I want), but won't connect. I suspect this is because of the weak signal (Even though it has allowed me to enter, and have verified, the WEP key (So some data must have been sent right? however small that may be)
> 
> Anyway, I still have a Belkin wireless N router that I was using in my old house, which has a much better wireless range. However, it doesn't have a modem. Now what I'm wondering, is if I can use the modem from the Sky router/modem unit, with the Belkin router. (The damn Sky unit doesn't even have an antenna.)
> 
> My wireless card is 108Mbps TP-Link (I can give model if needed), and the Belkin router is this.
> 
> I also thought whether it was worth getting a cheap standalone modem, hooking it up with the Belkin and scrapping the Sky unit, but I'm pretty bad with networks and stuff, and I'm not sure if it has to be a Sky modem?
> 
> Can anyone help?


Tell us a bit more about your setup:-


is it near a cordless telephone
did you set up initially by ethernet connection(some routers if not all will need this)
are the card and router on the same channel
how far away is the router from your computer


----------



## bit4bit

Thanks for replying. I have the ADSL connection going from my phoneline to the mode/router, sitting next to my main computer, (which I'm using now), which is wired into the modem/router via an ethernet cable (I think....it's yellow if that helps). Thats the current set-up. My sister is able to connect to her laptop via the wireless connection.

When I look in her network connections, she has two connections under the name of SKY***** (I don't know if it's safe to give that information away), which also match the "SSID" number, on the side of the router. (Along with that it also has the network key written, and also says "Channel: Auto"). Anyways, the first of her connections says connected, and shows the picture of the antenna with beams coming from it, while the second connection (under the same SSID number) just says 'Automatic', and has a picture of two laptops with beams going between them. 

This made me think that maybe, she is connected to the router, and my computer is attempting to connect to the network via her laptop, rather than directly to the router, but thats just me guessing.

Any more advice? You need any more info?

edit: I forgot - The laptop is in the room next door, but can also be picked up downstairs, and my PC is in the room above hers (In the attic). probably about 5 metres from her laptop, and about 7-8 from mine, through a few walls of course.


----------



## sg1

Forgive me for being confused here So if you're connected with ethernet on your main machine, why have you got a wireless card installed as well ? seems like your sister is picking up both the router AND your PC's wireless connection which you don't need to have on!!


----------



## jdbennet

xp right?

under the button which says "advanced" on the "wireless networks" tab of the properties sheet choose "access point/ infastructure only"

then it will only  connect to routers, not to other pcs


----------



## jdbennet

xp right?

under the button which says "advanced" on the "wireless networks" tab of the properties sheet choose "access point/ infastructure only"

then it will only  connect to routers, not to other pcs


----------



## bit4bit

SG1: One machine is wired into the router, which is what I'm using now to acccess the net, and I'm trying to connect another machine to the router, via WLAN, since that nmachine is upstairs. That's where I'm having the problems - with the second machine.

JdBennet: Thanks, I will give that a try. I can't be sure that that's what the problem is in the first place, but it's definately worth a try.


----------

